# Required tools if planning on keeping hair cut short?



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hey there!

Someday down the road I want to learn to groom on my own, and I plan on keeping my dog's hair short (1/2"-1" cut overall). I've read through a bunch of threads on here and looked at different recommendations, but it seems a lot of items are particularly necessary only if you have longer hair? 

So I just wanted to see what the most important stuff are if the dog's hair would be kept fairly short.

Right now on my list are: Force dryer, 5-in-1 clipper, grooming table, slicker brush, buttercomb, pin brush. How much of those are necessary in this scenario? Am I missing anything? Also, is the table with the loop/harness a big necessity vs., say, just doing it on a kitchen island or something?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Kitchen island is probably fine. I think the list is good. Personally I don't use a pin brush but some like it. If your dog is smaller you can get by with just the 5in1 bravura. Spoo coats are typically too dense for them but minis and toys are often soft enough. But you will definitely want the metal combs that go with the bravura.


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Kitchen island is probably fine. I think the list is good. Personally I don't use a pin brush but some like it. If your dog is smaller you can get by with just the 5in1 bravura. Spoo coats are typically too dense for them but minis and toys are often soft enough. But you will definitely want the metal combs that go with the bravura.


Ahh ok, yeah I saw in the reviews for the Bravura that it was a bit tough for Standard Poodles, which is what I will have. Is there a different Wahl line more suited for them? Or is Andis better?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

RL13 said:


> Ahh ok, yeah I saw in the reviews for the Bravura that it was a bit tough for Standard Poodles, which is what I will have. Is there a different Wahl line more suited for them? Or is Andis better?


Andis or Wahl are both good. Andis 5 speed and wahl km 5 are similar I think. But I'd still use a bravura for face and feet.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I would say, if you are going to use the kitchen island think about how your Spoo will get up and down. When my pup was little, I just lifted him up on the kitchen table. Then I started hoisting him up on a chair then onto the table and then gently lifted him and to set him down floor. Eventually I didn’t think this approach was good for either of us and I bought a nice ramp. Depending on your plan, a ramp may or may not be needed. Not sure how other folks who groom their spoos on a regular table deal with this. I’m guessing size of the person matters. Bobby got too heavy for me to lift up and down and I felt like I was squeezing him and was worried I would hurt him. I think a grooming table would be lovely but it’s just another thing to have in our small house. The kitchen table works perfectly for us. I don’t use any kind of restraint but he is very good at staying on the table. The ramp just folds up and is easily stored. If you decide to go the kitchen island route, get some kind of mat so your dog is secure and doesn’t slip. I just bought a washable bath mat with rubber like backing which works like a charm.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

RL13 said:


> Ahh ok, yeah I saw in the reviews for the Bravura that it was a bit tough for Standard Poodles, which is what I will have. Is there a different Wahl line more suited for them? Or is Andis better?


 Are you bringing home a puppy? Puppy fur is soft and you won’t need the heavy duty clippers at first. Of course if that’s all you have you can. I went for a while to a professional groomer who only used heavy duty clippers because she broke her Wahl Bravura and couldn’t afford to fix them. 

You should be able to groom a spoo puppy with a Bravura. Until your dog is grown and had the coat change you won’t know if your dog needs the heavy clipper or if the bravura is enough. Many spoo owners just use a bravura. 

Wahl and Andis are equally popular and their higher end equipment is used by professionals in grooming salons where they need quality equipment

If you can afford both you’ll use them both. If your dogs coat is too thick you can use them for face sanitary and feet.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I would find the kitchen counter fine for a mini, but too high for comfortably grooming Peggy. I use our ottoman for all brushing now. I can stand for the upper bits, and sit on my couch when I need to get at her belly and legs.

But I'll be honest - I've yet to find the right brush for her body and legs. Her hair is too short for everything I've tried. A slicker is the only thing that actually grabs and detangles the hair, but it's impossible to use on her legs without making repeated contact with her skin/bones. I've googled "best brush for short poodle hair" more times than I can count!

Will be following this thread with interest. 

For reference: The hair I'm struggling with was cut with a 7 blade about a month ago. So it's getting too long to ignore, but is still too short for all my tools.


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> I would say, if you are going to use the kitchen island think about how your Spoo will get up and down. When my pup was little, I just lifted him up on the kitchen table. Then I started hoisting him up on a chair then onto the table and then gently lifted him and to set him down floor. Eventually I didn’t think this approach was good for either of us and I bought a nice ramp. Depending on your plan, a ramp may or may not be needed. Not sure how other folks who groom their spoos on a regular table deal with this. I’m guessing size of the person matters. Bobby got too heavy for me to lift up and down and I felt like I was squeezing him and was worried I would hurt him. I think a grooming table would be lovely but it’s just another thing to have in our small house. The kitchen table works perfectly for us. I don’t use any kind of restraint but he is very good at staying on the table. The ramp just folds up and is easily stored. If you decide to go the kitchen island route, get some kind of mat so your dog is secure and doesn’t slip. I just bought a washable bath mat with rubber like backing which works like a charm.


Good point, I need to consider that. I'd like to think I'm strong enough to continue lifting but we'll see 😂


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Are you bringing home a puppy? Puppy fur is soft and you won’t need the heavy duty clippers at first. Of course if that’s all you have you can. I went for a while to a professional groomer who only used heavy duty clippers because she broke her Wahl Bravura and couldn’t afford to fix them.
> 
> You should be able to groom a spoo puppy with a Bravura. Until your dog is grown and had the coat change you won’t know if your dog needs the heavy clipper or if the bravura is enough. Many spoo owners just use a bravura.
> 
> ...


Hadn't even considered that, yes she will be a puppy when brought home. And that sounds like a great idea since I've seen a lot of comments about people having another set for FFT anyways!


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I would find the kitchen counter fine for a mini, but too high for comfortably grooming Peggy. I use our ottoman for all brushing now. I can stand for the upper bits, and sit on my couch when I need to get at her belly and legs.
> 
> But I'll be honest - I've yet to find the right brush for her body and legs. Her hair is too short for everything I've tried. A slicker is the only thing that actually grabs and detangles the hair, but it's impossible to use on her legs without making repeated contact with her skin/bones. I've googled "best brush for short poodle hair" more times than I can count!
> 
> ...


I still have a few months before bringing my pup home but I really want to be prepared on all the grooming/daily care stuff beforehand, but my head is swimming with all the little details. Especially having to discern what works for longer hair vs. short hair, etc. I actually remember reading quite a few of your posts on various posts when I search so thank you! 

For reference, I was wanting to keep the hair about this length: Pups

I remember seeing another comment that you could get away with just a pin comb on shorter hair, how well does that work exactly? Also, if I wanted to keep curls, what is the exact process you go through on grooming days (wetting the hair, blow drying, brushing, etc.), I keep getting turned around on the details!

Also, while we're on the subject (sorry for all the questions), what do you do in terms of daily/weekly care with short hair, on non-grooming days?


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I would find the kitchen counter fine for a mini, but too high for comfortably grooming Peggy. I use our ottoman for all brushing now. I can stand for the upper bits, and sit on my couch when I need to get at her belly and legs.
> 
> But I'll be honest - I've yet to find the right brush for her body and legs. Her hair is too short for everything I've tried. A slicker is the only thing that actually grabs and detangles the hair, but it's impossible to use on her legs without making repeated contact with her skin/bones. I've googled "best brush for short poodle hair" more times than I can count!
> 
> ...


A counter would be too high for me too. We don’t have an island so I can’t speak for them but maybe they would be high compared to a traditional kitchen table. I am fairly short and the table works great but a few more inches would be trickier when Bobby is standing. It all depends on the height of the person. I use a cat brush to brush Bobby then a butter comb to follow up the brushing. When Bobby was really short I often just used a comb. It worked great but I have let his hair grow out a bit longer so I definitely have to brush first now. The bristles on the cat brushes (I have 2 different ones) are firm yet soft enough that they don’t hurt his skin. I don’t use the cat brushes on his topknot or tail. He really likes it when I brush him with these brushes. I think they massage his skin nicely.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

RL13 said:


> I still have a few months before bringing my pup home but I really want to be prepared on all the grooming/daily care stuff beforehand, but my head is swimming with all the little details. Especially having to discern what works for longer hair vs. short hair, etc. I actually remember reading quite a few of your posts on various posts when I search so thank you!
> 
> For reference, I was wanting to keep the hair about this length: Pups
> 
> ...


I've yet to blowdry her myself. I'd planned to do professional groomings every four weeks, but our wonderful groomer is indefinitely off on sick leave. I'm reluctant to give any more groomers a chance after a bad experience last month, so we've found ourselves facing a steep learning curve. You're making the right decision educating yourself from the very beginning!

In between professional grooms, I wasn't doing much of anything. A slicker on her topknot to fluff it up, a daily wipe of her eyes with clean fingers or a warm cloth, but that was about it.

Now I'm brushing her every day. It's our rainy season, and we have a near-constant mist, so I just do it right after she comes inside. It takes me about five minutes, but I'm not having any real impact on her body and legs. A pin brush just seems to slide over it. A comb nicely catches tangles, but I need a tool for actually working through them.

It's all a little overwhelming for me, as I'm trying to learn without the safety net of a groomer I can call for an emergency appointment. Wish I'd started sooner like you are.

This book is helping a lot, but it's DENSE:










Poodle Forum is also such a great resource.


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I've yet to blowdry her myself. I'd planned to do professional groomings every four weeks, but our wonderful groomer is indefinitely off on sick leave. I'm reluctant to give any more groomers a chance after a bad experience last month, so we've found ourselves facing a steep learning curve. You're making the right decision educating yourself from the very beginning!
> 
> In between professional grooms, I wasn't doing much of anything. A slicker on her topknot to fluff it up, a daily wipe of her eyes with clean fingers or a warm cloth, but that was about it.
> 
> ...


I've seen that book around a lot but I wasn't sure how much I'd need it if I was planning on doing a straight, all-around trim with no scissor work or anything else. 

And yeah, extremely overwhelming. I wish I could find something that showed a literal step by step for a short trim that I would want to do, that included all the other stuff besides the actual trim itself! I'm sure it's out there so I just gotta keep looking.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

RL13 said:


> I've seen that book around a lot but I wasn't sure how much I'd need it if I was planning on doing a straight, all-around trim with no scissor work or anything else.
> 
> And yeah, extremely overwhelming. I wish I could find something that showed a literal step by step for a short trim that I would want to do, that included all the other stuff besides the actual trim itself! I'm sure it's out there so I just gotta keep looking.


There's so much more to grooming than the trim, so I think you'd still find it useful. Understanding anal glands, ears, nails, eyes.... It can all get a little overwhelming. 

I got my copy from the library and will keep signing it out as necessary (unless it shows up in my Christmas stocking).


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> There's so much more to grooming than the trim, so I think you'd still find it useful. Understanding anal glands, ears, nails, eyes.... It can all get a little overwhelming.
> 
> I got my copy from the library and will keep signing it out as necessary (unless it shows up in my Christmas stocking).


Very good point, I'll check my local libraries for it as well!

How short does a #7 take the dog's hair, if you know? Does it curl back up afterwards?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

RL13 said:


> Very good point, I'll check my local libraries for it as well!
> 
> How short does a #7 take the dog's hair, if you know? Does it curl back up afterwards?


Here's the 7 on her legs and body, after being blowdried by the groomer. 










Here it is about a month later, after multiple soggy outdoor adventures and air dryings:


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Here's the 7 on her legs and body, after being blowdried by the groomer.
> 
> View attachment 472203
> 
> ...


Wow, what an absolutely gorgeous pup!! 

That honestly looks like exactly what I'd want to do. Do you plan on doing the blowdrying yourself? Do you currently groom yourself and then get it dried at a groomers?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

RL13 said:


> Wow, what an absolutely gorgeous pup!!
> 
> That honestly looks like exactly what I'd want to do. Do you plan on doing the blowdrying yourself? Do you currently groom yourself and then get it dried at a groomers?


Our groomer did everything. We only decided to start grooming ourselves after this most recent appointment. We've got two different kinds of clippers (Andis corded UltraEdge, Wahl Bravura Lithium), a variety of combs and brushes, and a Waterpik attachment for the shower, but I think we'll have to invest in a high velocity dryer, too.

It's harder to get a nice even cut than it looks, and it seems that blowdrying the hair straight is essential. It also improves the efficiency of the clippers. 

I groomed my last girl in her senior years, and she regularly looked like she'd been attacked by a lawnmower.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

If you are going to get a Standard you should absolutely should have a grooming table for the safety (non-slip surface, etc.) and comfort of the dog (and you) and get your puppy used to being on it and behaving as soon as possible after you bring him/her home. Even if not doing a full grooming, just for short time periods for some brushing, nail clipping, getting used to standing, sitting and laying down and staying, etc. Be firm and make it clear that they can't misbehave on the table, but be fair and encouraging and treat repeatedly for good behavior and make time on the table happy time as much as you can. Though many people do, I don't ever use a grooming post and loop on mine, they are taught from the time they are first home to stay on the table without one. If they ever should fall off the table, or the unlikely chance they do jump off, I don't want them attached to anything that could cause neck injury. As far as jumping off, since mine are taught they are never to jump off the table, I don't let them jump down when they are done. I take them off. I can leave either of them on a down on the table and go off into another room, whatever, and they will stay there as placed until I come back. When they are younger I let them jump on, but when they get older I lift them up. For instance, my 7 1/2 year old is still jumping on. My 13 year old gets picked up and put on the table. You can get a perfectly servicible stainless steel folding leg grooming table with non-skid top for about $125 from Pet Edge or many other pet suppliers for the size that would suit a Standard (36 x 24 x32). Mine is 14 years old and still in great condition after years of regular use with 2 Standards.....Of course, if $$ is no option and you want to go fancy, there are all sorts of hydraulic and electric tables for hundreds to thousands of dollars LOL


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Our groomer did everything. We only decided to start grooming ourselves after this most recent appointment. We've got two different kinds of clippers (Andis corded UltraEdge, Wahl Bravura Lithium), a variety of combs and brushes, and a Waterpik attachment for the shower, but I think we'll have to invest in a high velocity dryer, too.
> 
> It's harder to get a nice even cut than it looks, and it seems that blowdrying the hair straight is essential. It also improves the efficiency of the clippers.
> 
> I groomed my last girl in her senior years, and she regularly looked like she'd been attacked by a lawnmower.


So you start off with a bath (just wet or also shampoo?), then blow dry, then clip?


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Eclipse said:


> If you are going to get a Standard you should absolutely should have a grooming table for the safety (non-slip surface, etc.) and comfort of the dog (and you) and get your puppy used to being on it and behaving as soon as possible after you bring him/her home. Even if not doing a full grooming, just for short time periods for some brushing, nail clipping, getting used to standing, sitting and laying down and staying, etc. Be firm and make it clear that they can't misbehave on the table, but be fair and encouraging and treat repeatedly for good behavior and make time on the table happy time as much as you can. Though many people do, I don't ever use a grooming post and loop on mine, they are taught from the time they are first home to stay on the table without one. If they ever should fall off the table, or the unlikely chance they do jump off, I don't want them attached to anything that could cause neck injury. As far as jumping off, since mine are taught they are never to jump off the table, I don't let them jump down when they are done. I take them off. I can leave either of them on a down on the table and go off into another room, whatever, and they will stay there as placed until I come back. When they are younger I let them jump on, but when they get older I lift them up. For instance, my 7 1/2 year old is still jumping on. My 13 year old gets picked up and put on the table. You can get a perfectly servicible stainless steel folding leg grooming table with non-skid top for about $125 from Pet Edge or many other pet suppliers for the size that would suit a Standard (36 x 24 x32). Mine is 14 years old and still in great condition after years of regular use with 2 Standards.....Of course, if $$ is no option and you want to go fancy, there are all sorts of hydraulic and electric tables for hundreds to thousands of dollars LOL



Great point about getting them used to the table for the future, better to start young for sure. I had a Flying Pig table in my 'saved for later' Amazon section so I was definitely prepared to spend for it. Thank you for providing the dimension though- I wasn't 100% sure about that! 

Any tips on getting them fully used to grooming at home/the table in general? I know it's a good idea to touch them around their face and feet when playing so they're used to it, but any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

RL13 said:


> So you start off with a bath (just wet or also shampoo?), then blow dry, then clip?


I'm definitely not the one to be asking since I've never done it before. 

Have you seen this video that @Raindrops made for us? Extremely helpful:









Misha How-To Home Grooming Video (as requested by...


So I finally tried filming a grooming session with Misha. As I have stated many times, it takes me forever so this video is like 2.5 hours. But it does include blow drying with an HV dryer, clipping the body, and doing a head and tail trim. I didn't trim the legs because I tend to alternate...




www.poodleforum.com





I watched the whole thing with Peggy and felt much more confident by the end.


----------



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> But I'll be honest - I've yet to find the right brush for her body and legs. Her hair is too short for everything I've tried.


What about a coated tip slicker brush? I’ve used this one on my puppy when she had a short puppy coat and on her legs with no issues. Paw Brothers Stainless Steel Universal Type Slicker Large with Coated Pin Tips for Professional Grooming


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Murphy3 said:


> What about a coated tip slicker brush? I’ve used this one on my puppy when she had a short puppy coat and on her legs with no issues. Paw Brothers Stainless Steel Universal Type Slicker Large with Coated Pin Tips for Professional Grooming


That looks like a good option, thank you! I've got a super cheap tipped one that's not very effective, and then a CC slicker that's great on her tail and topknot, but too much for her body. I guess it's the in-between one I'm missing.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That looks like a good option, thank you! I've got a super cheap tipped one that's not very effective, and then a CC slicker that's great on her tail and topknot, but too much for her body. I guess it's the in-between one I'm missing.


That's what I use just smaller version. It is the most gentle slicker I have found and has decently long pins. It is _not_ the most effective. But it is best for sensitive dogs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> That's what I use just smaller version. It is the most gentle slicker I have found and has decently long pins. It is _not_ the most effective. But it is best for sensitive dogs.


Do you know if yours is the mini or the small? I'm thinking smaller is better for doing legs, even on a spoo.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Do you know if yours is the mini or the small? I'm thinking smaller is better for doing legs, even on a spoo.


I use a medium and would not go with a mini. Medium is fine even for Misha's legs. I'm not sure what small size is. Didn't realize there were four sizes. Another slicker I like is Safari's plastic tipped slicker but it has firm pins. Much more effective though. The paw brothers is so soft i can't even use it to remove burrs from coat. But it brushes fine.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> I use a medium and would not go with a mini. Medium is fine even for Misha's legs. I'm not sure what small size is. Didn't realize there were four sizes. Another slicker I like is Safari's plastic tipped slicker but it has firm pins. Much more effective though. The paw brothers is so soft i can't even use it to remove burrs from coat. But it brushes fine.


I think I need a very soft option for daily brushing. I want her to feel like she's getting a massage and hopefully desensitize her legs a bit.

The mini and large are available. The small and medium are out of stock. I think I'll wait for the medium.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

As far as the frequency of brushing, it’s so dependent on the age of the dog, the lifestyle the dog lives, their hair type, and the length you’re keeping. You’ll be brushing and then combing afterward no matter what factors I mentioned above. The combing is the most important part, as it ensures you’re getting to the skin and not allowing mats to form deep down. Brushing only really gets the top layers no matter what kind of brush you choose. Since you’re doing research you may already be aware of that but it’s important to mention.

coat change, when the adult hair is growing in and the puppy hair is falling out, you will likely be brushing daily or every other day. The age this happens and for how long varies by the dog. Some coat changes are easier than others. Sorry I can’t be more specific for you, haha. It usually starts on top, the center running down the back for most. You’ll know it’s happening when one day you go to brush and comb at the interval you usually do and suddenly the top is very tangled and harder to brush.

Also, keeping a length of 1” is actually pretty long and you will need to brush more often. That hair grows fast as a weed and won’t be 1” for more than a few days.

if your spoo has the type of hair that doesn’t tangle easily and they stay dry, as an adult you may be able to get away with brushing and combing once a week but it will take much longer than if you do shorter sessions more often. I also recommend using any kind of detangler from the start. It makes the job much easier and more comfortable for your dog. 

I have the Shirlee Kalstone book, and can’t recommend it enough. It has a LOT of good info, not matter what style you keep the hair. Watch lots of YouTube videos of poodle grooming too. you’ll take little bits of helpful info from each one.

I’ve been grooming my dog since I’ve had her for over a year now. I’m no expert. But here’s what I do for grooming as far as the order. 

Brush and comb. Hair has to be tangle free before getting wet or it will make the tangles even tighter. 
bath with shampoo. Sometimes conditioner if I’m not clipping or scissoring. 
blow dry with a high velocity dryer. Clean and straightened hair is easier to clip or scissor. And won’t dull your blades so quickly. 
brush and comb again to ensure no tangles prior to scissor or clipper use. 
Then the grooming part where you use clippers/scissors. This is highly dependent on how much your dog (or your back!) can handle. Sometimes I do it the day after the bath and blow dry. I do a full groom every 6 weeks after a bath. And only the anus/vagina/muzzle I trim about every 3 weeks after a bath. If you are keeping the muzzle long, you’ll want to use scissors trim straggles to keep hair out of the eyes every week. 
The hair will become curly again within a few days. Or you can mist some water on after you finish your groom and it will curl again.

You’ll find your own groove in no time, especially since you’re doing it all yourself from puppyhood. You’re going to feel very accomplished and proud of your grooms even when they aren’t perfect at first. One last note, just be firm and confident in whatever you do. Don’t allow nonsense but keep a calm demeanor and stop often to feed a treat during the process. Your poodle will learn to accept and maybe even like grooming. It’s just a part of poodle life.


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> As far as the frequency of brushing, it’s so dependent on the age of the dog, the lifestyle the dog lives, their hair type, and the length you’re keeping. You’ll be brushing and then combing afterward no matter what factors I mentioned above. The combing is the most important part, as it ensures you’re getting to the skin and not allowing mats to form deep down. Brushing only really gets the top layers no matter what kind of brush you choose. Since you’re doing research you may already be aware of that but it’s important to mention.
> 
> coat change, when the adult hair is growing in and the puppy hair is falling out, you will likely be brushing daily or every other day. The age this happens and for how long varies by the dog. Some coat changes are easier than others. Sorry I can’t be more specific for you, haha. It usually starts on top, the center running down the back for most. You’ll know it’s happening when one day you go to brush and comb at the interval you usually do and suddenly the top is very tangled and harder to brush.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed reply, that helps so much! It sounds like I should keep to the 1/2" side of things in terms of clipping then. Is the buttercomb what is used to really get down and ensure there is no matting or anything? 

As far as clipping, it looks like the Wahl Bravura comes with sized #9, #10, #15, #30, and #40. Are those enough if I'm just doing the 1/2" all over cut? Or are other sizes also required?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

RL13 said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed reply, that helps so much! It sounds like I should keep to the 1/2" side of things in terms of clipping then. Is the buttercomb what is used to really get down and ensure there is no matting or anything?
> 
> As far as clipping, it looks like the Wahl Bravura comes with sized #9, #10, #15, #30, and #40. Are those enough if I'm just doing the 1/2" all over cut? Or are other sizes also required?


Those are all going to be a lot shorter than 1/2" so if you want to do body clipping with a bravura you will need the metal combs. I also think 1/2 is a good length.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Our groomer (who's not currently working) has been mentoring me by text message, and she said the Bravura would only be suitable for Peggy's body if she was fluff dried and meticulously combed out. 

Even she didn't use the Bravura on Peggy's body. She used a corded Andis, saving the Bravura for just face, feet, and tail.


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Our groomer (who's not currently working) has been mentoring me by text message, and she said the Bravura would only be suitable for Peggy's body if she was fluff dried and meticulously combed out.
> 
> Even she didn't use the Bravura on Peggy's body. She used a corded Andis, saving the Bravura for just face, feet, and tail.


Yeah I was already deciding between the two and it sounds like Andis would be safer anyways, especially once the pup is older. Do you happen to know which clipper they/you use?


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Those are all going to be a lot shorter than 1/2" so if you want to do body clipping with a bravura you will need the metal combs. I also think 1/2 is a good length.


Do you know what numbers would be best for 1/2" body?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

A 7f or a 5 F would be an easy short length. For our previous doodle, she was clipped with a 7 f in the summer and a 3f in the winter.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

RL13 said:


> Yeah I was already deciding between the two and it sounds like Andis would be safer anyways, especially once the pup is older. Do you happen to know which clipper they/you use?


I'm not sure which one she's got. Mine's the Andis UltraEdge Special Edition. You'll need multiple blades and/or cooling spray. It is powerful and heats up FAST.

I much prefer the Bravura and may still try it on her body at some point. It's lighter, doesn't heat up, and doesn't have such intense vibration.


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> Those are all going to be a lot shorter than 1/2" so if you want to do body clipping with a bravura you will need the metal combs. I also think 1/2 is a good length.


For some reason I am having trouble finding the appropriate metal combs for the Bravura, can you post a link to what you are referring to, by any chance? Thank you!!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

You’re welcome!

the kind of comb to get is often called a greyhound-style comb, you’ll find the most results if you search by that. It’s metal. with one side having wider spaced tines and the other more narrow. An inexpensive one works great.
I have this one and it works as well as my expensive Chris Christensen buttercomb:




https://www.amazon.com/Pettom-Grooming-Poodle-Finishing-Butter/dp/B014QK743A/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=pettom+comb&qid=1608779608&sr=8-3



Other people like the Andis steel comb but really any like the one I linked will work.

You’ll need a set of steel guide combs to achieve a length of 1/2”. don’t bother with the plastic, they don’t work well. getting a set with many different length options is best and not much more expensive than buying them separately. Options are good. 

Be aware that if you get the bravura you need to get the wahl steel guard combs made specifically for the 5 in 1 blade. You can set the blade to 10, 15, or 30 to use the guard combs. 



https://www.amazon.com/Wahl-Professional-Animal-Stainless-Attachment/dp/B0052WT728/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=5+in+1+guard+combs&qid=1608780010&sprefix=5+in+1+gu&sr=8-4



If you buy an Andis clipper, wahl steel guard combs are the best for the price and work with them. It comes with a 10 blade which you can use with the combs. I recommend a second 10 blade so you can swap between the two when one begins to heat up.



https://www.amazon.com/Wahl-Professional-Animal-Attachment-3390-100/dp/B002RBWL1G/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=wahl+guard+combs&qid=1608780052&sr=8-3




I use the Andis agc super 2 speed (it has many names but the power and dimension specs are the same if you look at the models on the Andis website). 
Also, if you want to see examples of how different guard combs look, check out my “learning to groom before and after pics” posts. There are parts #1-5 over several months. I go into detail of what I used on specific parts of the body.


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> the kind of comb to get is often called a greyhound-style comb, you’ll find the most results if you search by that. It’s metal. with one side having wider spaced tines and the other more narrow. An inexpensive one works great.
> I have this one and it works as well as my expensive Chris Christensen buttercomb:
> ...



This is perfect! I'll absolutely check out those videos. 

So, I think I'm going to go with the And is AG2 (Andis), it seems like a good price compared to every other site I've seen so far? And you're saying with that one to also get that Wahl Steel Guard Combo that you linked, right? And that should be good enough to do the body + FFT?


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> the kind of comb to get is often called a greyhound-style comb, you’ll find the most results if you search by that. It’s metal. with one side having wider spaced tines and the other more narrow. An inexpensive one works great.
> I have this one and it works as well as my expensive Chris Christensen buttercomb:
> ...


Also, I was looking at the CC buttercomb as well... do you recommend the 000 or the 004 poodle specific one?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

For clarity... clipper blade lengths get tighter to the body as the number gets bigger.

Tightest shave you can get (surgical) is a 40, 30 is commonly used for feet and sometimes face(and is safer for those areas because the teeth aren't as widely spaced as a 10), 15 is common for face/tail. 10 gets under mats, can be used on the whole body to shave down. 7f, 5f, 3f, etc are progressively more hair.

Alternatively, for longer lengths, you can use a 30 blade (is best, but a 15 or 10 can also potentially work) under metal guard combs to get anything longer than a 10 blade shave. (Don't buy plastic, I literally broke some that came with a clipper trying to use them on Annie.) However, to use the combs, the dogs fur usually has to be very well blown out and brushed out. If it's tangly at all or not straight, the combs usually don't work well. The longer blades have slightly more of a risk of cutting the dog, but also work better for a not perfectly prepared coat.

So there are two styles of clippers:

One is the rechargeable like the Bravura which have a 5 in one (adjustable) blade. I have one, it doesn't handle my standard poodles body hair. YMMV.
The other style is a traditional plug in style, which has interchangeable blades. I own a 30 (feet, and face if I have been using it regularly), 15 (usually use for face), 10 (came with the clippers, usually use around sanitary areas), and a 7f (summer clips). I also own a set of combs for longer lengths. There is a comb that cuts at the same length as my 7f, I usually use the 7f as it seems to cut more smoothly. A 7f on my poodle has been described as 'persian lamb' texture.

You may also want a set of shears. Mine are cheap (kenchii show gear), and I own both straights and curves. I use the curves more, but they can't do everything the straights do, and you can get a decent finish with just straights. You want these if you have any intention of doing pompoms on the feet/tail, or a longer head or ears.

If I was on a budget, i would probably buy a corded clipper, (I have a Wahl KM10), a 10 (usually the clippers come with this), a 15 or a 30, and maybe a 7f or a 5f, and a set of straight shears. I bought more equipment as I learned what I needed and discovered I like fancy poodle cuts.

For combs- I still have generic Andis and Q brand combs. They work well, and I don't feel bad when I lose them.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Perhaps you could find a basic instruction on grooming poodles, or even dogs? You seem to even be confused about what a short, versus medium, versus long cut is. And which number range will be shorter or longer.


----------



## Jstanfill (Oct 22, 2020)

RL13 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Someday down the road I want to learn to groom on my own, and I plan on keeping my dog's hair short (1/2"-1" cut overall). I've read through a bunch of threads on here and looked at different recommendations, but it seems a lot of items are particularly necessary only if you have longer hair?
> 
> ...





RL13 said:


> So you start off with a bath (just wet or also shampoo?), then blow dry, then clip?


Hi , well I I don’t cut my cavapoo hair it gets in her face like it is now can’t see eyes , so I found best groomer , unsure of how she does it but she baths, trims nails , anal glands, and makes her pretty again


----------



## Jstanfill (Oct 22, 2020)

Love the pic of your dog , mine is part poodle and part king cavalier spaniel, so she was bored all day , happy to see rain go away


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

kontiki said:


> Perhaps you could find a basic instruction on grooming poodles, or even dogs? You seem to even be confused about what a short, versus medium, versus long cut is. And which number range will be shorter or longer.


I actually do think I have a decent idea at this point, but I like to just start from nothing when asking someone new about it to get a fresh perspective because I've seen different people using different strategies, so I want to go into it as if I know absolutely nothing so I can see how everyone differentiates. It's also a bit hard because I'm looking for a specific cut which I haven't seen as much since more people on here do much more advanced work.

Although sometimes the numbers do swim around in my head 😂 . I did buy that Poodle grooming book however! Excited to dig in.


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> For clarity... clipper blade lengths get tighter to the body as the number gets bigger.
> 
> Tightest shave you can get (surgical) is a 40, 30 is commonly used for feet and sometimes face(and is safer for those areas because the teeth aren't as widely spaced as a 10), 15 is common for face/tail. 10 gets under mats, can be used on the whole body to shave down. 7f, 5f, 3f, etc are progressively more hair.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed reply! Yeah so I'll have the 10 that comes with the Andis (plus a backup 10), and then I'll probably get the Wahl guards for that, as well as one probably either a 30 or 7, depending on how far the 10 + guards can take me. I think I'll need shears for sure, since the plan is to go longer on the face anyways, so it'll be easier to just quickly trim up if something gets in the eyes or something.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

RL13 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Someday down the road I want to learn to groom on my own, and I plan on keeping my dog's hair short (1/2"-1" cut overall). I've read through a bunch of threads on here and looked at different recommendations, but it seems a lot of items are particularly necessary only if you have longer hair?
> 
> ...


No pin brush needed. you will want scissors and nail clippers and/or dremel, kwik stop, grooming arm and loops, quality shampoo, finishing spray and ear cleaner


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

supysmom said:


> No pin brush needed. you will want scissors and nail clippers and/or dremel, kwik stop, grooming arm and loops, quality shampoo, finishing spray and ear cleaner


First time I've seen Kwik Stop mentioned and it seems pretty important so thank you! Any brand suggestions on the shampoo, spray, and ear cleaner?


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

RL13 said:


> This is perfect! I'll absolutely check out those videos.
> 
> So, I think I'm going to go with the And is AG2 (Andis), it seems like a good price compared to every other site I've seen so far? And you're saying with that one to also get that Wahl Steel Guard Combo that you linked, right? And that should be good enough to do the body + FFT?


Something to note, which might be important for spoo hair that’s more coarse, the Andis ag2 has two speeds: 2700 or 3400 strokes per minute.
Check out these Andis for spec information:






Search Our Products | Andis







small-animal.andis.com





the ones that say agc 2 super speed or ultra edge have speeds of 3400 or 4400 strokes per minute. That may be better for a spoo. For my mini poodle I’ve never had to use the 4400 speed setting. I recommend looking for new Andis clippers on eBay. I got mine for around $100 brand new, but that was before the pandemic. You still can find good deals there and it’s worth a look


Yes, the second wahl steel guard comb set I linked will work with the ag2 you’re thinking of buying. Yes, they will work fine for fft in addition to body. I’d stick with a 10 blade on the face and feet for awhile. It’s less likely to nick the skin and also won’t cause razor burn easily in a dog with sensitive skin like a 30 blade would. In time you may want to move to a 30 blade.



RL13 said:


> Also, I was looking at the CC buttercomb as well... do you recommend the 000 or the 004 poodle specific one?


i own the cc 005 comb because I prefer to have two options for tine spacing on 1 comb, and the spacing for the fine and course side matched what I was looking for. It’s also a perfect length for a smaller dog I comb on my lap. I can go more into detail between the 000 and 004 later if you want. 
I honestly like my inexpensive Pettom brand steel comb as much as my cc 005 comb.


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> Something to note, which might be important for spoo hair that’s more coarse, the Andis ag2 has two speeds: 2700 or 3400 strokes per minute.
> Check out these Andis for spec information:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I managed to find the higher speed one for the same price, the names got a bit confusing. 

Any more detail regarding the differences between the combs would be much appreciated!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I just ordered the metal combs for the Bravura. Will report on my results! They have a 30-day satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Sweet, glad you found what you were looking for! The options for models of Andis clippers are SO confusing.

I think buying a good clipper in the first place is important. This is not true with combs and brushes though. I highly recommend buying an inexpensive steel comb and an inexpensive ball-tipped slicker brush. I think you should try the one @Raindrops uses on Misha. What was that one again? 
You don’t want to spend the big bucks on those two tools until you know have an idea what you personally need for you dog. The inexpensive ones will serve you well for the first year. You will need try at least a couple different brushes before you figure out what you want and need.

but to keep this info in your back pocket, and this is only my personal preference when I chose a Chris Christensen comb. with the 005 comb, the tines are spaced 5 (coarse) and 8 (fine) per inch. It was most similar to the spacing of the pettom comb I already had. I mostly use the 8 per inch fine side after brushing to ensure no tangles. Sometimes I use the coarser 5 side if I’m catching a tangle in one spot before going back to the finer side. I like the overall width at 7.5”, which isn’t too wide to brush my small dog on my lap.

the 000 comb is the same 7.5” length but the spacing is 8 and 11 per inch. I’d never use the 11/in side as I don’t have a use for such narrow tines. 

The 004 comb is pretty wide at over 9 inches. Many poodles owners find that extra width to be great leverage and easier to hold. For me it would be too wide to use on a small dog on my lap. And only 1 spacing option, 5 tines/inch. I wanted options on one tool.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

RL13 said:


> I managed to find the higher speed one for the same price


Can you share what model and where you got it? Pictures or links are helpful. I see used for $100, but new is $150+.


----------



## RL13 (Nov 25, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Can you share what model and where you got it? Pictures or links are helpful. I see used for $100, but new is $150+.


Of course! I believe this is exactly where I got it from: 









Andis 22360 ProClip 2-Speed Animal Blade Clipper - Burgundy for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Andis 22360 ProClip 2-Speed Animal Blade Clipper - Burgundy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

RL13 said:


> Of course! I believe this is exactly where I got it from:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

